# Pet Photos!!



## mizjmakeup (Oct 4, 2012)

Post a picture or two of you and your pet(s) (or just your pet(s)) and give a little description of them! 

Here's mine:





*Above here is my baby boy, Stinky. Yes, his name is Stinky! He is a Pomerainian/Chihuahua mix. You can't see it, but he has a pure white stripe that does down his chest! He also has some white paws and since he's gotten older, a little milk mustache! &lt;3 He will be 4 years old on October 18th. He knows I'm his mama who first picked him up out of the small litter about 4 years ago (I can't believe its already been 4 years!!!) He such a DIVA and knows what he likes and dislikes. I also think he is part cat because when he wags his tail, it swishes just like the Cheshire Cat! *





*Creds to my sis with her awesome camera for this pic!*

*Above here is Stinky's sister (from the same litter), Lilly! She looks similar to him, except she is nothing but black. Lilly was my sister's pick out of the litter. She definatly is what has been called an "energizer bunny". She LOVES to play and run around. Lil is pretty calm and peaceful for most of the time, but she is definatly a dog who wants your full on attention with kisses and hugs! lol. She's gonna be 4 years old too! I can't believe how time has gone so fast... *

*Lookin' forward to seeing some other pets! *


----------



## Amarah (Oct 4, 2012)

They are sooooooo adorable!!!!

Unfortunately i dont have any pets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used to have 3 cats but had to give them away because my husband has severe allergies.. I love animals so much!! One day I will eventually get a kittie and Ill post a cute pic here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 4, 2012)

My Baby Sheba .. Shell be two Nov 24th Shes a American PitBull Terrier


----------



## Tyari (Oct 5, 2012)

This is Butkus! Okay, okay he's my brother's dog but I've unofficially adopted him as mine. I just love him so much! He's a neapolitan mastiff and he's 180 lbs. I spend time with him, I train him and play with him. He may as well be mine, (in my heart he is mine, lol!). When he sees me, he whines for me. He's 3 years old now.


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 5, 2012)

This is my Deerhead Chihuahua Sammy Sugar!! I got him when he was only 6 weeks old and he will be 5 in December 








 



Whenever he goes to the doctors they put a little sticker on his head and he gets really excited lol


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 5, 2012)

*Oh my goodness! ALL of them are such cuties!!!!  *


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Oct 5, 2012)

​ 







​  ​ 



haha I got a little out of hand with the pictures. The pup is mine the pig is a friends but I couldn't resist uploading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KirstenHolen (Oct 7, 2012)

This is my 4 month old, Lacuna Steele!


----------



## Tyari (Oct 9, 2012)

Cool cat! Love the markings!



> Originally Posted by *KirstenHolen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 4 month old, Lacuna Steele!


----------



## KirstenHolen (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tyari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool cat! Love the markings!


 Thank you so much!  She's my little bandit.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tyari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is Butkus! Okay, okay he's my brother's dog but I've unofficially adopted him as mine. I just love him so much! He's a neapolitan mastiff and he's 180 lbs. I spend time with him, I train him and play with him. He may as well be mine, (in my heart he is mine, lol!). When he sees me, he whines for me. He's 3 years old now.


 OMG YOU HAVE A NEO!!!!!!!! *heart melts* I loveeee seeing other pet Mastiffs, they are amazing. 180 pounds, holy balls, he is enormous!

I have a Hooch dog named Helmet. He's the drooly light of my life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





















And he thinks he's a model


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 9, 2012)

Chip, my man and miniature party poodle. He's about 6 and acts like a lazy ol' man...perfectly happy to sleep, curled up next to me all day and only excited to do a dance for a treat, which he gets too many of probably lol.





Gizmo, who was Mr. Grinch last year lol. It's safe to say he's my little brother's cat; he follows him around like nobody's business and sleeps on his bed, waiting for him to come home from school every day. It's taken four years to get him to let me pick him up and hold him longer than a minute..He likes guys, not girls lol. A man's man kinda cat.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 9, 2012)

Here is my Malish, he used to be our neighbor's cat but he loved me so much they just gave him to me. He is a 4-year-old Siberian  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Oct 9, 2012)

Mochi and Taro, our Boxers

They just went to Boxer bath day at the vet and got matching Halloween bandanas.






Edit: forgot to add this pic:


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Oct 11, 2012)

Omg your Boxers are beautiful &lt;3


----------



## astokes (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg your Boxers are beautiful &lt;3


Thank you! They are the sweetest dogs. We just found out Taro has a heart murmur, so send some good vibes his way! We hope it's nothing too serious. : /


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> Thank you! They are the sweetest dogs. We just found out Taro has a heart murmur, so send some good vibes his way! We hope it's nothing too serious. : /


 O wow! Sending some good vibes your way! Is there something the vet can do for your pooch?


----------



## astokes (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> We are taking him to get a cardiac ultrasound tomorrow. Hopefully his aorta is just smaller than normal, it might reduce his life span by a couple years. We are hoping hoping hoping it is not cardiomyopathy. In either case they can't really do much. Heart surgery on dogs doesn't have good outcomes. But, regardless, we will love him for every day he lives.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Best wishes to you concerning your dog. It's scary to go through and good that he's got so much love coming from you!


----------



## Nightgem (Oct 13, 2012)

Evil Kiddah loves taking over our desks at home. She will be two in April ..


----------



## astokes (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Best wishes to you concerning your dog. It's scary to go through and good that he's got so much love coming from you!


 Just to update you ladies. We got probably the best possible outcome. One of his ventricles just doesn't close completely when contracting. It might cause high blood pressure when he's older, but that's years down the line.




(the murmur is a grade 2 on a scale of 6)


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to caption these as i looked at these pics of this ANT dog model. This one says to me Im glad there was a essie in this birchbox great find and im happy
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 13, 2012)

This pic is about 2 years old but now that Nicky's a big girl, she hates cameras and she always either has her head turned away or is giving the camera the evil eye (or trying to eat it!), so I'll spare y'all the nightmare-inducing images lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to update you ladies. We got probably the best possible outcome. One of his ventricles just doesn't close completely when contracting. It might cause high blood pressure when he's older, but that's years down the line.
> 
> ...


 Yay!!! I'm not a vet or expert on critters, but I work in a Cardiac unit in a hospital. Glad it's not life threatening and on the minor side!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think he agreed w/ everyone esle on that i think it was march's glam bag that this bag sucked


 LMAO


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 11, 2013)

Chip, chilling, his mohawk standing proud lol.


----------



## Juno22 (Apr 11, 2013)

.



I have several cats and dogs and if you get me started, I could post pictures of my furbabies all day.  So to keep myself under control, here's a picture of one of the kittens I'm currently fostering for the local animal shelter.  She's 2.5 weeks old.  

ETA: I LOVE the pictures of everyone's pets.  I desperately wished that I could "like" everyone's posts.


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 11, 2013)

This is my little man, Bubba. He is a 6 pound Pomeranian. He is my loyal, faithful companion who also thinks it is job  protect his Mama at all costs. He loves to cuddle and follows me all over the house. He gives pure unconditional love. He will run up the stairs but has never once come down by himself. He is afraid to, so I  have carry him down. He is a beloved family member who brings smiles to the faces of peoploe whenever I have him out. I chose this pic





 because nine times out of ten, when we snap his picture, we catch him with his tongue hanging out. Too funny!


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 11, 2013)

In this picture he decided to smile for the camera instead of sticking his tongue out.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

How did I miss this thread!  I love furbabies!  here are mine.  This is Mo.  He is 4 and shy but such a cuddle bug





and then there is Pandora-she is almost 7 months and curious about everything!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 11, 2013)

I have so many furballs around my house. Ever since I was a little kid I would take in strays and my parents let me, I've lost count of how many cats I have and two big doggies. So instead of posting endless pictures here I'll post pictures of the latest additions!



They are just under a week old. Currently testing out names for them. I'm hoping the striped one is fluffy so I can name it SirFluffALot, the yellow one is Calvin, and the darky is Lucy.


----------



## missnaya (Apr 17, 2013)

This is Fudge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He's a miniature pinscher chihuahua mix and he's very spoiled. We rescued him from an animal shelter. When we got him he only weighed 6lbs so we've been trying to fatten him up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He goes to daycare (one thats only for small dogs) and because he had a lot of health problems when we rescued him, he can only eat organic dog food, so I pack his lunch for him every morning that he goes to daycare. He gets a little report card from daycare any everything! My hubby and I dont have any kids, so he's our baby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Apr 17, 2013)

This is my baby Murphy! He is 2, a family couldnt take care of him anymore so they gave him to us and I am so happy for that! My dad had just fluffed up his hair lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

me and my crazy baby!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh my... sooo cuuuute!


----------



## MUAddict (Apr 18, 2013)

This was on 1/27/13 when we got Canelo, he was only 9 weeks!





About a month later, you can really see his beautiful green eyes in this pic





In March and already looking so grown!!





And here is my Yellow Lab at 5 months. He's got a lot of growing to do, sucha a handsome, playful, loving little fur baby!


----------



## diana16 (Apr 18, 2013)

He is so adorable! I love his eyes


----------



## MUAddict (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> He is so adorable! I love his eyes


 Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's a pupdate:





Mochi &amp; Taro are working on their therapy dog certifications. : D





The German Shepherd is Libby. She's the grandma dog at age 11.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

> Here's a pupdate:
> 
> Mochi &amp; Taro are working on their therapy dog certifications. : D
> 
> The German Shepherd is Libby. She's the grandma dog at age 11.


 Therapy dogs? Great! We utilized pet therapy a lot when I worked in hospice. Amazing how animals can soothe people.


----------



## astokes (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Therapy dogs? Great! We utilized pet therapy a lot when I worked in hospice. Amazing how animals can soothe people.


 Yes ma'am! We take them to dog obedience classes and dog shows for that (kind of like dog agility events). They are very calm with new people and like to just be petted. Lol

Hopefully we will help some people with their pain or sorrow soon!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

> Yes ma'am! We take them to dog obedience classes and dog shows for that (kind of like dog agility events). They are very calm with new people and like to just be petted. Lol Hopefully we will help some people with their pain or sorrow soon!


 You will.. or they will! It's incredible to see. Just their presence is a balm and helps people. I've seen patients light up and respond so well, from smiles to calming agitations. Little acts of kindness play such a huge factor, but we oftentimes forget.


----------



## gw3ndolyn (May 6, 2013)

So this is my bunny, Smartie! He's a Netherland Dwarf. He's not so much a bunny anymore at approximately 1 year old but this is the picture I have from when he was several months old. He looks quite similar now; he's just a little bit bigger.


----------



## skylite (May 6, 2013)

> This was on 1/27/13 when we got Canelo, he was only 9 weeks!
> 
> About a month later, you can really see his beautiful green eyes in this pic
> 
> ...


 Adorable ! I love labs


----------



## skylite (May 6, 2013)

Oh this thread is enabling my inner cat lady. But here are pumkin and mosby. They're brothers and best friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



[/img]


----------



## LolaJay (May 6, 2013)

I want ALL OF YOUR CATS! Haha I am such a Cat Lady!! Here's my baby boy, Dexter!













He's Mr. Personality!

PS - He's not allowed to go in the dryer but one day he got in there and he was just so cute and happy that I had to snap a pic! I promise I'm a good cat mommy!


----------



## LolaJay (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my baby Murphy! He is 2, a family couldnt take care of him anymore so they gave him to us and I am so happy for that! My dad had just fluffed up his hair lol


Hahahaha I LOVE IT!


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 7, 2013)

Leonard...


----------



## stellagreen (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Jeaniney (May 9, 2013)

This thread has just totally made my day!  You all have such cuties!!

Here is mine: She's a 5 pound yorkie/chihuahua mix that I adopted from a shelter.  She will be 2 next month. They told me she would probably get to be around 12 pounds, but that definitely never happened -- which is fine with me! She's my best lil buddy and I have a basket on my bike and we ride around town together.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 14, 2013)

OMG I love this thread and all your fur cuties!

These are my two boys Tiger and Fluffy. Tiger is 3 years old and I got him from a family that wanted to give him away when he was a baby. Fluffy is still 9 months old (he's just grown so big and... fluffy).. my husband and I got him from Humane society when he was just 8 weeks old! Now they are brothers and best friends!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh this thread is enabling my inner cat lady. But here are pumkin and mosby. They're brothers and best friends
> ...


 That's too funny... your cats look so much like mine!


----------



## skylite (May 14, 2013)

> That's too funny... your cats look so much like mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Omg I just saw yours !!! They really look so much alike! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelycandygurl (May 15, 2013)

Here's my Baby. Baby is her real name. She is very a loveable black lab, and is five years old.
I mean she loves when you pay attention to her like rubbing her belly etc. But she won't you hug her. She's my doggie best friend.









Here is Baby doing her most favorite thing in the world.









and lastly Baby with my twin sister.


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 15, 2013)

Ooh. Love this thread. Hubby and I have two boxers. This is Barkley.



This is Rebel.


----------



## PurpleLace (May 19, 2013)

Such cuties on this thread!

This is my baby â™¥ ! Her name is Scoobie and she's a Pomeranian/Jack Russel cross. It can be quite hard to take a picture of her because she always wants to play fight and be fussed. She LOVES attention! Here she is at Christmas with her scarf. It came with a hat but she hates hats.


----------



## kalyanidurve546 (May 21, 2013)

my roadside cat feeding milk to its baby cat:


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 21, 2013)

Here are my guys. The bengal is Bandit, he was our first foster for Great Lakes Bengal Rescue, and we "failed" at fostering him out. Actually he went out, and the nitwit who was going to adopt him didn't give him enough time to settle, so he came back. It was so obvious he was home we couldn't bear to let him go.   We wanted a buddy for him, but he didn't like any of the other fosters, so ended up adopting my kitten Stormageddon.  They are the best of buddies.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The expression on Bandit's face is pretty typical - like, what is wrong with you kid?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Stormy's 10 months old.  

Stormy @ 6 months w/ Bandit





At 9 weeks - so tiny!





Bandit's like, really, kid? What ARE you doing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherriC (May 22, 2013)

I don't have children so I took this picture for my Mom for Mother's Day.  I was over 100 degrees outside this day, I finally was able to get a picture with her tongue not sticking out!  LOL





This picture was taken on my 40th Birthday.  Had to have a pic with my little girl.

This is my little princess, Xiang.  She is a 5 year old ShihTzu and goes with me when ever she can.  She loves to ride in the truck, all I have to do is open the door.  She's only half the size of the tires but she can jump in that thing.  Xi has such a personality and she is the perfect little furbaby.  She loves to play with toys, she has a basket full of them.  You know she wants to play because she throws the toy at you. 

I have another addition to our family, her name is Molly.  Molly is also a 10 year old ShihTzu I rescued.  I don't have any pictures of her yet because I've only had her a couple months and she had a horrible hair cut when i got her and she was full of fleas!  She is looking better since her fur is growing out but it's taking a while. And the fleas are gone too!


----------



## SanPS (May 23, 2013)

They are so cute, I want to raise a dog, either


----------



## SherriC (May 23, 2013)

I absolutely love the Bengal cats.  My cousin has two and they have so much personality.  She had one named Zena who I absolutely loved.  You would pat your back and she would give you a massage.  Zena was worth her weight in gold!  And I'm not allergic to them like I am with most kitties! 






Bandit has beautiful markings and your kitten is so cute.  Thanks for sharing!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are my guys. The bengal is Bandit, he was our first foster for Great Lakes Bengal Rescue, and we "failed" at fostering him out. Actually he went out, and the nitwit who was going to adopt him didn't give him enough time to settle, so he came back. It was so obvious he was home we couldn't bear to let him go.   We wanted a buddy for him, but he didn't like any of the other fosters, so ended up adopting my kitten Stormageddon.  They are the best of buddies.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The expression on Bandit's face is pretty typical - like, what is wrong with you kid?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Stormy's 10 months old.  

Stormy @ 6 months w/ Bandit





At 9 weeks - so tiny!





Bandit's like, really, kid? What ARE you doing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (May 23, 2013)

My babies:





This is my long haired mini dachshund, Peanut, sitting on my Mom's lap.





This is our new guinea pig, Minnie pigging out on romaine lettuce.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 23, 2013)

Sooo Cute!  A friend of mine had a gray guinea pig named Minerva (minnie for short) too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My babies:
> 
> ...


----------



## mdnite (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nightgem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahh, she's so sweet! Reminds me of my cat from childhood. He looked like he could be her relative.


----------



## mdnite (May 23, 2013)

Love all these pics! I have a few kitties that I miss very much, and currently have one dog and one cat. Well, and 4 chickens too, that is our newest animal edition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theken (May 24, 2013)

awwwwww sooo cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (May 24, 2013)

I love all of these photos!

This is Dumpling, our one-eyed shih tzu mix that we adopted a year and a half ago.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 24, 2013)

this is my babygirl Nugget when she was a pup. Now she is 2 1/2 almost 3. and about 100 lbs and huge hahaha.





and this is my robo dwarf hamster Coco. She's tiny lol


----------



## Hokipoki1213 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juno22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .
> 
> ...


 OMG! She looks like she's sucking her thumb! Such a little cutie!

I have three furbabies called Scooby (14 years), Tinkerbell (3 years) and Franco (4 years). They all adore each other and love to cuddle up. They all live interstate with my parents, and I miss them everyday!


----------



## juliadsouza (May 28, 2013)

raise a dog i didn't got you ... please explain


----------



## hardystella (May 31, 2013)

I just love dogs. All pets are so cute.


----------



## lovelycandygurl (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hardystella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just love dogs. All pets are so cute.


 

I know. I kinda want another dog or puppy now. My dog would be so jealous.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 21, 2013)

So many cuties!


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 21, 2013)

Bumping this thread up! All of your pets are adorable. Here are my boys: Mason, Golden Retriever, my first actual dog. His dad was the dog I grew up with as a child. A friend of the family wanted to breed him and as payment gave us pick of the litter and my dad decided that it was a perfect chance to teach me responsibility so thus began our beautiful friendship. I'll never forget picking him out. He was the fattest, fluffiest, fur ball of the bunch, and he was laying on top of TWO other puppies. When I was in school, he would walk to the end of the street to the bus stop with me every morning. It was the highlight of his day. And at 4 o'clcok every afternoon he would be there when I got off the bus. They say dogs have no sense of time but apparently he did. He hated when I started driving because we lost that time together, so we take a walk everyday. Just us two, he's my best friend








Red, Bloodhound, our silly boy. This guys personality is so goofy. He's just very "go with the flow". After my brother was born we wanted to get a dog for him (even though he was 3). Someone to grow up with as I had. One day we were coming home from a weekend trip in Louisiana and my step mom was on craig's list and someone had an add for a bloodhound. If any of you know about pedigrees, full-blooded bloodhounds are not cheap, and they were practically giving him away, so we decided just to go see. Next thing I know we have a bloodhound in the backseat of our car! He was not in the a good environment. The previous owners hadn't taken care of him, but he is spoiled rotten to this day! He and my brother hit it off the minute Red drooled on his car seat.






Henry, Long Haired Doxie, damaged goods. Our sweet, sweet Henry came from an abusive home. He's the sweetest little boy and is very protective of my brother, but other than that does NOT like men. At all. He's quite skiddish, but isn't afraid of our big dogs. He'll put them in their place if they try to eat from his bowl! He will cuddle with you all day and is a little stubborn, but we love him so much. We are so glad he's a part of our family.






Sorry for the long post. :icon_redf


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bumping this thread up! All of your pets are adorable. Here are my boys:
  
















 

What a beautiful doggy family you have!! I love them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 21, 2013)

Aww love this thread!! So many cuties!

Here is Molly! 2 year old long haired mini daschund. She is my baby and so spoiled. - I don't know what I'd do without her. Changed my life completely. I think I'd rather have dogs than ever have children LOL.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 25, 2013)

THIS. FACE.


----------



## bambinichole (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi! Here are my babies, Pewter and Romeo! They are both 6 years old but soon to be 7. Lots of people are afraid of them because of the way they look but I love them dearly! The comments and questions I get are very entertaining!


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 4, 2013)

Red is so ready for Christmas.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Red is so ready for Christmas.



Haha, what a goof!  So sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SophiaSmart (Dec 10, 2013)

This is Bella, getting ready for Christmas!!


----------



## LadyofAsgard (Dec 14, 2013)

One of the most recent photos of my dog, Lola:





(when she was a little younger)





My gerbil, Emily:


----------



## pajohnso (Dec 14, 2013)

Here is my kitty, Dexter.  This is when he was a kitten, he is 9 months old now.  He is truly the best cat I have ever had.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pajohnso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here is my kitty, Dexter.  This is when he was a kitten, he is 9 months old now.  He is truly the best cat I have ever had. 
What a cutie! I'm loving his spots.


----------



## CaseyR (Dec 23, 2013)

Considering he loves attention, I figured I'd post a couple photos of my lovebird Archimedes.


----------



## DoubleShot (Jan 14, 2014)

So a few weeks ago we had a bit of a cold spell here in the south. Mason wasn't ok with that.







But now it's back to our normal 65 degrees and he couldn't be happier.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 17, 2014)

Here is a video of Murphy singing






Cleopatra Dutchess Thomasina Murphy Marilyn Laura LaShonda Afshar





Lady Zoey Sue Afshar





Princess Pepper Ann Sue Afshar





Duke Elvis Afshar


----------



## beautynewbie (Jan 18, 2014)

Aww great pics everyone! Here are my fur babies Ella and Joey


----------



## colorfuldez (Jan 26, 2014)

I love this thread!! Such cute pets &lt;333... This is my doggy Harley it was his 1 yr birthday on the 25 !!!


----------



## dawn767 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have two Shih-Tzus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thatcher and Puppy. Puppy is the beautifulllll little girl! I adopted Puppy first, then Thatcher. They act just like brother and sister. Loving on each other one moment and fighting the next. Both in my lap as I type lol


----------



## hotpinkglitter (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's a few good shots of my little girl, Bella. She's a chihuahua/terrier mix and she will be 8 years old in June. We rescued her at 6 months old and it was the best decision my hubby and I could have made! She's the sweetest dog in the world and I love her soooooo much!


----------



## angie828 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KirstenHolen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

This is my 4 month old, Lacuna Steele!




Simply gorgeous cat.  Love the coloring.


----------



## SherriC (Feb 25, 2014)

Ahhhh.... They are so cute! I love all the pet photos.


----------



## Courtnee (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful. She is stunning... American PitBull Terriers are such lovely pets... Ban BSL.


----------



## Courtnee (Feb 25, 2014)

Yay... Good on you both for rescuing.  she is adorable.


----------



## Courtnee (Feb 25, 2014)

Amazing colours. She looks cosy there.


----------



## Courtnee (Feb 25, 2014)

What a gorgeous big boy. I had a feeling he loves his mama, ha you know he's yours. Lol Good job training him, lot of people nowadays don't train them. Can you give Butkus some cuddles from us in NZ. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleShot (Feb 25, 2014)

This is what happens when I come home everyday. He just cuddles in the crook of my neck, I love this boy.


----------



## Courtnee (Feb 25, 2014)

He looks like he is your baby and he looks like a big ol teddy bear. Beautiful.


----------



## Nic1986 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dudley, my Olde English Bulldogge













Here he is currently, about a year and a half old with our newest addition Daisy. She a Doberman Pinscher.













My Bengal mix kitty Pudge, with Dudley when he was a puppy.





Lucky, the Netherland Dwarf rabbit.





One of my chickens.


----------



## Shermeen (Feb 27, 2014)

My little ray of sunshine below is Connie-Chung AKA CC - my hubby got her for me as our 3rd year anniversary (at about 4 months).. she is now 10 months. I love this little gal, she is a maltese/poodle mix and the apple of my eye. xoxo









If you want to see more of her, I always debut her in my youtube channels, so come visit us anytime!


----------



## DoubleShot (Mar 24, 2014)

Beware of dog...snoring. Mason takes this blanket everywhere just like Lionel from the Peanut gang. Our neighbors get a good laugh when he comes up the road dragging his blanket.


----------



## ChantelFrancine (Mar 26, 2014)

This is my little girl Misa is 2 year old tiny chihuahua.



[/img]


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 27, 2014)

Me and Bernie on a roadtrip going back to SoCal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 27, 2014)

Just simply beautiful, both of yous! &lt;3


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 27, 2014)

She's beautiful, actually all three of yous are beautiful. X


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
One of my chickens.




OMG! This chicken is so fluffy lol....and a little scary


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 13, 2014)

One of my chickens.


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 14, 2014)

I love that, [@]DoubleShot


----------



## Nic1986 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


LOL!


----------



## Leecia (Apr 15, 2014)

I have two 4 year old guinea pigs. They're my babies, lol


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have four of them, but this one is the most outgoing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Leecia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have two 4 year old guinea pigs. They're my babies, lol
The darker color one is gorgeous...or handsome? lol Such nice colors.


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 15, 2014)

I totally didn't know there was already a pet photo thread! I made one without realizing!

This is my baby Ellie Belly. She's a 2 1/2 year old Shih Tzu.


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is what happens when I come home everyday. He just cuddles in the crook of my neck, I love this boy.


OMG that is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Leecia (Apr 15, 2014)

> The darker color one is gorgeous...or handsome? lol Such nice colors.


 Thank you!! They're both female, so gorgeous is perfect!


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 16, 2014)

Seriously obsessed with this thread.


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 16, 2014)

This is my cat Bunny. She is a ragdoll cat and is soft like a bunny. She is just turning three this month. I normally don't dress her up in clothes. Currently I am trying to figure out what kind of companion would be good for her - another cat or a puppy?


----------



## Christa W (Apr 16, 2014)

Love this thread!  Here's my newest edition to my family.  This is my foster kitty Chloe.  She came to live with us yesterday.  I say "foster" because I am trying to find her a permanent home possibly with a close friend but who am I kidding, I will probably keep her.  I already have 8 cats (I live in a 5 bdrm 3k sq ft house with just me and the boyfriend) and what's another one right?  I've dedicated my life to my pets.  I am literally becoming the crazy cat/nail polish lady!!!!  This cat was sort of tortured by her previous owners 3 yr old daughter and boyfriend.  I just couldn't stand by and watch while this happened.  The girl is a sweetheart but she works a lot and it's beyond her control.  She is devastated to have to rehome her but it's what's best for the both of them.  Now she can rest easier knowing she doesn't have to be so stressed out anymore.


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love this thread!  Here's my newest edition to my family.  This is my foster kitty Chloe.  She came to live with us yesterday.  I say "foster" because I am trying to find her a permanent home possibly with a close friend but who am I kidding, I will probably keep her.  I already have 8 cats (I live in a 5 bdrm 3k sq ft house with just me and the boyfriend) and what's another one right?  I've dedicated my life to my pets.  I am literally becoming the crazy cat/nail polish lady!!!!  This cat was sort of tortured by her previous owners 3 yr old daughter and boyfriend.  I just couldn't stand by and watch while this happened.  The girl is a sweetheart but she works a lot and it's beyond her control.  She is devastated to have to rehome her but it's what's best for the both of them.  Now she can rest easier knowing she doesn't have to be so stressed out anymore.




For a second I thought the 3 year old had a boyfriend. Lol


----------



## CaseyR (Apr 17, 2014)

My softshell turtle.  Not only is he quite big now, but he can be a little on the aggressive side, so he gets an entire aquarium to himself; quite a character!


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 22, 2014)

I have to post a pic of our most recent "misfit" addition to our family. This is Atticus. We found him 5 days ago (Tuesday) lying in the road after being (presumably) hit by a vehicle. His left arm was completely unusable so we elected to have it removed 3 days ago (Thursday). You'd never know he just had major surgery just by watching him. His resilience is amazing! Anyway, here's the sweet boy pre- and post-surgery.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 22, 2014)

Meet Poppy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 22, 2014)

This is Ellie Belly. She's a 2 1/2 year old Shih Tzu and the love of my life. :wub:

Well crap I already posted those pictures.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2014)

@@jbrookeb How is Atticus doing?


----------



## Shalott (Jul 13, 2014)

My baby:





His name is Ryuu and he is a seal point Thai (Traditional Siamese). He is five years old as of this month! He is purebred, but not registered, because he is the result of an accidental mating between two purebred pets whom happened to be brother and sister. I worked with his human at the time she was looking for a new home for the kittens, and so he got to come home with me!

He's the silliest boy ever because he does the exact opposite of what he _actually_ wants. So if he wants to be petted, he will come over and then run away as soon as you reach down, but if you leave your hand dangling he will rub all over it. :lol: He also has a *huge* phobia of strangers, due to the fact that he was alone in our house when it was broken into when he was just a kitten. Now, if he hears a stranger approach the door, he growls like a dog, and if friends or family that he doesn't know are inside he is no where to be found.

Regardless, I love him the most. :wub:   I like dogs, I like _looking_ at dogs, but dogs in person set of my anxiety something fierce. My baby Kitty, though, is the perfect companion!


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 14, 2014)

wooooow!!!!! all these beautiful babies are just so gorgeous and adorable... I am not sure if I posted in this thread or not, im thinking I did for some reason, but anyways, I love all your babies. :smilehappyyes: :wub: :luv: :sunshine: :flowers:

@@jbrookeb, I am hoping that Atticus is doing amazing, im sure he is, but the best wishes are headed your way for him.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Jul 14, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> @@jbrookeb How is Atticus doing?





STORM♥ said:


> wooooow!!!!! all these beautiful babies are just so gorgeous and adorable... I am not sure if I posted in this thread or not, im thinking I did for some reason, but anyways, I love all your babies. :smilehappyyes: :wub: :luv: :sunshine: :flowers:
> 
> @@jbrookeb, I am hoping that Atticus is doing amazing, im sure he is, but the best wishes are headed your way for him.


Ladies, I just saw your posts and wanted to let you know that he's doing so great! Aside from waving his little chicken wing nub as if batting his (now-missing) paw, he doesn't seem phased in the least. Just tonight, I got video of him jumping about 2' in the air and doing some gnarly twists and kicks at the same time. Considering he's tri-pawed, we find that pretty awesome! Thank you both for checking in on him.


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 14, 2014)

@@jbrookeb, im so happy for you and your little man Atticus, im smiling from ear to ear. thank you for the update. love it, send my hugs to him and your other little animal baby.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :wub:


----------



## feemia (Aug 9, 2014)

My poor baby was attacked by an animal, most likely another dog, this afternoon.  This is Nuala after 4 hours at the vet.
 

This is her last night at the dog park.  She has congenital defects in her eyes, which is why they look like cataracts, but they've been that way since I found her at 3 months old.


----------

